# Finally got my first 3



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Today has been raining awfully. Tornadoe warnings and everything. Just a mess. I have been extremely busy today and someone finally hit me with a 3. No idea why. All rides went well as far as I know. 

Having to rate riders first is silly especially with no idea who left it cause I was so busy. Some folks are real losers.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Krit said:


> Today has been raining awfully. Tornadoe warnings and everything. Just a mess. I have been extremely busy today and someone finally hit me with a 3. No idea why. All rides went well as far as I know.
> 
> Having to rate riders first is silly especially with no idea who left it cause I was so busy. Some folks are real losers.


You will get a few 1 stars. Then you will turn to the dark side


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Some times you know who leaves the bad stars and sometimes you don't. Like AuxCordBoston said, you'll get 1-stars. And sometimes you won't know why.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah I was pretty bummed about it. It was such a messy day here today. 

If they leave a 3 , I’m assumig they are asked for reason. Can we not find out why or what they wrote? If not, how could u possibly corrrect it. Hmmm


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Krit said:


> Yeah I was pretty bummed about it. It was such a messy day here today.
> 
> If they leave a 3 , I'm assumig they are asked for reason. Can we not find out why or what they wrote? If not, how could u possibly corrrect it. Hmmm


Did you pick up any unusually low rated pax ?


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Did you pick up any unusually low rated pax ?


Honestly I don't know. I was getting so many pings I didn't look. I always accept them all. Thing is, if most drivers are rating before they do, how would u know if they are habitual bad raters anyway?

I admit it ruined my day and I was humping it yesterday.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Krit said:


> Today has been raining awfully. Tornadoe warnings and everything. Just a mess. I have been extremely busy today and someone finally hit me with a 3. No idea why. All rides went well as far as I know.
> 
> Having to rate riders first is silly especially with no idea who left it cause I was so busy. Some folks are real losers.


Well after getting that 3 , I did manage to string together a good many 5's. Just can't understand getting a 3, made no sense. Lol. I can certainly see why some of you groan over headscratching phantom bad ratings.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Krit said:


> Today has been raining awfully. Tornadoe warnings and everything. Just a mess. I have been extremely busy today and someone finally hit me with a 3. No idea why. All rides went well as far as I know.
> 
> Having to rate riders first is silly especially with no idea who left it cause I was so busy. Some folks are real losers.


You must be devastated!


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Okphillip said:


> You must be devastated!


Actually yeah. Lol


----------



## Autofahrer (Oct 25, 2017)

How do you know the rating of the riders?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Lol, try not to let it mess you up too much. Save the major stress episodes for 1 stars and vomiters and 2am taco bell runs!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

Krit said:


> Well after getting that 3 , I did manage to string together a good many 5's. Just can't understand getting a 3, made no sense. Lol. I can certainly see why some of you groan over headscratching phantom bad ratings.


Got any Asian riders lately? Some of my friends who are Asians, they tend to be more critical over small stuff. My friend once told me he rated a driver a 1-star because he wasn't a fan of Honda Civics and he was laughing about it. I wanted to punch him right in his face. An Asian girl who I used to be friends with once rated a driver 2-stars because he didn't have a charger or aux cord for her to use.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Some people treat ratings like they are nothing but a bad joke.

Unfortunately, they are right.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Well I have worked hard lately and gotten quite a few 5 stars in a row but tonight I checked and someone gave me a 4. My rating didn’t change , still a 4.96 but clearly this person waited a while to hide the rating so I wouldn’t know or so my gut is telling me. If that’s the case , and I don’t know who they are, I’ll get another 4 later or worse the next time I pick them up. 

If I knew who they were I’d never pick them up again. Some people do these phantom ratings, I think, out of pure malice or jealousy. 

They don’t even have to prove there is any truth behind their reasoning. They just do it to be jerks.


----------



## DCNewbie17 (Aug 20, 2017)

The pax might not know that 4 isn't a good rating. Nothing to sweat.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

DCNewbie17 said:


> The pax might not know that 4 isn't a good rating. Nothing to sweat.


Maybe u r right. I hope that's all it is.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

If a pax rates you 4 stars or less then they have several options to choose from on why they rated you that way. If it is out of your control then it is not gonna count towards your overall rating.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

who cares? 4.6 means your account is active. Why allow a number that is arbitrarily and capriciously given control you?


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> You will get a few 1 stars. Then you will turn to the dark side


Dude... when I got my first 4-star rating, I went paranoid and adjusted everybody's rating that day to a one star. muahahahaha

A 4-star is enough to turn me dark


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Ratings don't matter. Cancellation rates do.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I never got a 3. I got 1, 2 stars. Usually people give me 5 stars if I leave them alone. I only talk to them if they want to.


----------



## Krit (Oct 5, 2017)

Skorpio said:


> I never got a 3. I got 1, 2 stars. Usually people give me 5 stars if I leave them alone. I only talk to them if they want to.


I'm similar. I'm very talkative unless I sense they don't want to talk. Most people seem to enjoy conversation.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

htboston said:


> Dude... when I got my first 4-star rating, I went paranoid and adjusted everybody's rating that day to a one star. muahahahaha
> 
> A 4-star is enough to turn me dark


Lolololol me too!!! I was like "Oh yeah? Well, EVERYONE WILL SUFFER FOR THAT PERSON'S STUPIDITY! 1-star, 1-star, 1-star, 1-star, 1-star, 1-star!!!"


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I just got my first one star today. have no idea who it was either bc I don’t recall having anything even close to a bad interaction with any of the recent pax’s I’ve had. The reports said (probably from the same pax) car wasn’t clean enough, not professional enough, nav could’ve been better and could’ve driven safer. If I don’t know where the 1 star came from, how am I supposed to know what I did wrong as far as the unprofessionalism goes, especially when my experiences with these people were positive? The only good that comes out of this is whoever did land the 1 star on me I’ll never see ever again.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I had a pax complain about me a few months into driving. The email said "We take these issues very seriously, don't do it again or else."

I was freaked, spent a sleepless night wondering what I did wrong. I sent Uber an email but they told me they won't give out any details.

I went to the hub. Said I wanted to make improvements, what did I do wrong? They wouldn't tell me. I asked when the ride occurred? Can't tell me. Was it in the past few days, during the protests, when emotions were high in the city? Won't tell me.

I asked how am I supposed to make improvements if I don' know what I did wrong? They said "Just consider this a slap on the wrist, and try not to do anything that might cause people to complain."

My take away from that is that the companies really don't care about ratings, quality assurance, etc. All they want is for you to make the money for them and keep complaints to a minimum.

Don't worry about your one star. In the big picture, it is irrelevant.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I’m going to have to start looking at the pax ratings and decide my cut off point. What would that be? At what rating do I cancel bc it didn’t make the cut?


----------



## Soy (Aug 22, 2017)

For those just starting out, please don't let things like this bother you too much. It happens. And sometimes it happens in bunches.  I just got 2 three's in the same week myself. That's a first for me, so it hurt my pride more than my score. And I'm pretty sure I know who gave them to me. 

The first was someone who didn't like the route the GPS took us. Her pickup location was 15 minutes away when I got her ping. So she was unhappy about that. Plus it was almost a 30 minute drive from her house to the new job she was starting. I'm sure she's the one because I also got my first ever Rider Feedback shortly after dropping her off saying the rider "felt the route could have been more efficient." And all I did was follow the GPS. lol.

The second was probably the guy needing a ride from Walmart. It's on an extremely busy 4 lane road and I was heading in the opposite direction boxed in on the right hand lane when he pinged. So I had to wait for a stop light to loop around. So instead of waiting 6 minutes like the app said it was probably closer to 8 or 9. Of course he waits until he's in my car and we're heading the three miles down the road to his home (a roach motel) before he starts berating me saying "You took your sweet time getting here. The app said 6 minutes!" I apologized and explained why but I guess that wasn't good enough.

In both cases I did nothing wrong but whatcha gonna do? Driving for so many, you'll never please everyone. No matter how hard you try. But here's the Silver Lining. Just keep doing your best and the occasional bad hit will barely make a blip on your score. Those 2 3's I got dropped me from a .93 to a .92.


----------

